# Introduction



## dunctonhams (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello from the West Midlands!

I'm new to mice, keeping them only as pets, so far but have kept other rodents for most of my life. I don't show mice, but know several mouse people "by sight" from the "big shows", e.g. the Bradford, and found them as friendly as those in the hamster fancy. Since I enjoy exhibiting and judging hamsters, I decided I would like to get in touch with people in the mouse fancy and see if I could make some new friends.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there

welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you!
:welcome1

The National Mouse Club is full of wonderful people!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Andrew 

Hope you are making good use of the cages!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Andrew welcome to the forum, I joined here not long ago myself (you will know me as Satine )


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

